# Need a new Router(Non Adsl) under 2k



## sharang.d (Oct 28, 2012)

1) Should have 4 or more LAN ports
2) WIFI (Band and frequency does not matter)
3) DD-wrt supported will be an added advantage but not really necessary.

It's for a friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2012)

best option:
TP-Link TL-WR841N Wireless N Router


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 29, 2012)

^Thanks.
Any other options?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2012)

TP-LINK & ASUS are the only options worth considering in below 7000 range of modem/router & ASUS is a bit costlier.in your budget there is no other option except TP-LINK.


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 30, 2012)

What about Linksys?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2012)

like i said before no other option.linksys/d-link/netgear/..... are only worth considering if budget is more than 7000.


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Whitestar. He went for the cheaper option and ordered this -> TP LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## sharang.d (Nov 10, 2012)

Close thread please


----------

